# Musik aus dem Internet aufnehmen



## Bligg (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo
Ich hatte mal ein Programm, mit dem ich Musik aus dem Internet aufnehmen kann. Ich habe es leider gelöscht und habe den Namen vergessen.
Kennt jemand so ein Programm?


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Januar 2010)

Moin,

meinst du, dass du Webradio mitschneiden möchtest?
Da gibts bspw. Stationripper oder Streamripper(Plugin für  Winamp).


----------

